# How to fix a "NAT Problem" in Azureus



## Mario8672 (Mar 13, 2007)

The BitTorrent client, Azureus, tells me that I've got an NAT problem. What is this and how do I fix it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2007)

Bit torrent use multiple connections to download. Your router most likely blocks some of the ports. You need to first find the details on the bit torrent client ports that you use and then open those ports on your router.


----------



## Mario8672 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, once I know the port #'s, how do I open them?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't have that router so I will wing it by pointing you to a wiki article, here is a configuration guide.

Why on Earth are you using a Linux firewall/router when you don't understand simple port forwarding?


----------



## mersyone (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, it's a bit risky to talk about that kinda stuff here (I myself could care less but just as an FYI), so I will "try" to help:

FIRST OFF, YOU NEED TO LOG INTO YOUR ROUTER:
By default, you can access it by typing in: 192.168.0.1 in your web browser.  Although if you have an ADSL or some other type of connection, it would probably be different.

THEN, search around in there for "PORT FORWARDING" of some sort.
Now, this will ultimately depend on how you've setup your network; but you want to open a port (e.g. 50001) for the computer that needs access by typing in that computer's IP address.  Again, this will depend on how you've setup you're network.  HOWEVER, you can always work around and just use your ROUTER's address (in my case; 192.168.0.1), which will allow ALL your network devices within your network to be accessible via that port.  It's more risky, but less troublesome.

THIRD, in Azureus, just input the PORT numbers you used from your router into the "Connection" panel found under the OPTIONS.  TCP and UDP, in my case, are on the same port.  Although this doesn't really matter.  Under "Advanced Network Settings", set your "Bind to local IP address" to your computer's IP addy, or you can just use "eth0".

...you know the best way of learning is trying out yourself.  I've screwed with the settings SO MANY times.  Eventually, it will become clear.

Good luck.


----------



## Mario8672 (Mar 14, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> I don't have that router so I will wing it by pointing you to a wiki article, here is a configuration guide.
> 
> Why on Earth are you using a Linux firewall/router when you don't understand simple port forwarding?


? All I did was connect my iMac to my PC's network. What are you talking about. Thanks for the article


----------

